# Music from 'The Trip to Italy'



## EastStander

I hope someone can help me by identifying a piece of operatic music I heard recently. It occurs near the end of episode 5 of the BBC series 'The Trip to Italy', and almost had me in tears!
It can currently be seen and heard on BBCiPlayer. Many thanks.

Steve


----------



## sospiro

EastStander said:


> I hope someone can help me by identifying a piece of operatic music I heard recently. It occurs near the end of episode 5 of the BBC series 'The Trip to Italy', and almost had me in tears!
> It can currently be seen and heard on BBCiPlayer. Many thanks.
> 
> Steve


Can you give us a time so it's easier to find?


----------



## EastStander

It occurs during the last three or four minutes of the episode.


----------



## sospiro

EastStander said:


> It occurs during the last three or four minutes of the episode.


I found it but can't identify it. Sorry.


----------



## Muldo

EastStander said:


> I hope someone can help me by identifying a piece of operatic music I heard recently. It occurs near the end of episode 5 of the BBC series 'The Trip to Italy', and almost had me in tears!
> It can currently be seen and heard on BBCiPlayer. Many thanks.
> 
> Steve


It's "Im Abendrot" by Richard Strauss performed by Jessye Norman (not Alanis Morissette)

Regards 
Craig


----------



## EastStander

Muldo said:


> It's "Im Abendrot" by Richard Strauss performed by Jessye Norman (not Alanis Morissette)
> 
> Regards
> Craig


Thanks so much Richard!


----------



## mojopogo

I think you'll find that the music from 'The Trip to Italy' is Mahler - Rückert-Lieder : Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen | Claudio Abbado | Lucerne 2009 (



) and Renee Fleming - Strauss' 4 Last Songs - Im abendrot (



). There are other variations but the Youtube URL recordings provided here are the exact recordings used or almost identical.


----------



## Garry

There was some beautiful music played about half way through the last episode. Episode 6. Just as the boat goes past an archway in the sea and then again right at the end as the closing edits. Can anyone help me with what these bits of music were. They were both operatic i think.
Many Thanks


----------



## KayW

I am also trying to find out what music was used I. Episode 6 of The Trip to Italy if anyone can identify it please?


----------



## Don Fatale

Classy selections, if not very Italian. I suspect the Italians might see a few more visiting Brits this year as a result of this series. The scenery is stunning, and the programme is well worth checking out. Very funny at times.


----------



## W Clark

Many thanks, Craig. I just spent about 30 minutes trying to find the credits to this picture on the internet without luck in order to identify the vocalist from the Strauss song. Judging from the voice, I supposed it was Jessye, but wasn't sure because the real sweet spot in this material is Janowitz, Della Casa, Schwarzkopf, and Fleming/Thielemann, which are the ones I live with. It was driving me crazy. Even if you're wrong, it gratifies me to know that someone else agrees. WC


----------



## mountmccabe

I just saw this (stitched together in a 108-minute film) and the Strauss and Mahler worked so well. (As did the Morissette, actually!)

I was also surprised that they didn't use Italian works but it makes a perverse sort of sense and made the tease (Verdi, _Don Giovanni_, Tom Jones) more effective by never actually going there.

The two classical pieces chosen also fit very well thematically.


----------



## Hack Steele

*classical vocals from movie The Trip to Italy*



EastStander said:


> I hope someone can help me by identifying a piece of operatic music I heard recently. It occurs near the end of episode 5 of the BBC series 'The Trip to Italy', and almost had me in tears!
> It can currently be seen and heard on BBCiPlayer. Many thanks.
> 
> Steve


The 2 great mezzo pieces were R. Strauss's Im Abendrot and, especially at the end, and I think at beginning, Mahler's Ich bin der Welt Abhanden Gekommen.


----------



## Amaria

Dear Steve,

Perhaps you found 'your music, or not? I looked for 'epidode 5 BBC The Trip to Italy' on Internet and I think its the same music as in the film I saw yesterday (in Amsterdam). The - classical - music in the film I recognised (because I have it on cd) is 'Im Abendrot', one of the 'Vier letzte Lieder' = Four Last Songs composed by Richard Strauss (1864-1949), performed by Jessye Norman (the cd I have is Philips 411 052-2, 1992, "Richard Strauss, Vier Letzte Lieder - Four Last Songs" + 6 Orchestral Songs, all performed - beautifully - by Jessye Norman. Hope that this is wat you were looking for. Regards, Amaria


----------



## JDWotan

Additional music is from the movie soundtrack "Le Mepris" : Camille - Georges Delerue


----------



## ivy39

*The trip to Italy soundtrack.*



Amaria said:


> Dear Steve,
> 
> Perhaps you found 'your music, or not? I looked for 'epidode 5 BBC The Trip to Italy' on Internet and I think its the same music as in the film I saw yesterday (in Amsterdam). The - classical - music in the film I recognised (because I have it on cd) is 'Im Abendrot', one of the 'Vier letzte Lieder' = Four Last Songs composed by Richard Strauss (1864-1949), performed by Jessye Norman (the cd I have is Philips 411 052-2, 1992, "Richard Strauss, Vier Letzte Lieder - Four Last Songs" + 6 Orchestral Songs, all performed - beautifully - by Jessye Norman. Hope that this is wat you were looking for. Regards, Amaria


The IMDb identifies Elizabeth Schwarzkofp as the voice in "Im Abendrot" and Violetta Urmana as the voice in "Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen". The latter recording, courtesy of Deutsche Grammophon, I have not been able to locate anywhere. Can anyone help?


----------



## ivy39

As someone who has just joined I think I may have posted incorrectly. I'll repeat my response:
The IMDb shows the soundtrack's origin and identifies Elizabeth Schwarzkofp as the voice in "Im Abendrot" and Violetta Urmana as the voice in "Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen". The latter recording, courtesy of Deutsche Grammophon, I have not been able to locate anywhere. Can anyone help?


----------

